# Fresh Grapes From Fine Vine Wines



## Johnd (Aug 8, 2017)

My 2017 plan is to make one batch of wine this Fall, a blend with Cab as the predominant component, Merlot and Petite Syrah making up the balance. One new 30 gallon French oak barrel for aging. My normal supply choice is frozen must, which increases my per bottle cost for freezing and shipping, and I'm considering another option, the fresh grapes from FVW. 

It's a 7 or 8 hour drive each way, but pretty much knocks my per bottle cost (for must) from $10 to $5 per bottle. Travel cost is immaterial, company truck and gas. I know I can make a fun trip out of it for Melanie, an evening out in Dallas, get grapes and drive back next day. All of that makes perfectly good sense to me. 

So here's the question I can't answer, what is this product like from a quality standpoint? Anybody made wine from it in the past? How'd it turn out?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 8, 2017)

Haven't used their fresh grapes, but George runs a pretty good operation and seems to have been very successful. I'd have a hard time believing he isn't getting at least a decent quality product. Do you know where the grapes are grown?


----------



## Johnd (Aug 8, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Haven't used their fresh grapes, but George runs a pretty good operation and seems to have been very successful. I'd have a hard time believing he isn't getting at least a decent quality product. Do you know where the grapes are grown?



No, I don't know the source of the grapes. I definitely agree with you about George / FVW, got my start in winemaking with tons of equipment and lots of great advice from him, still buy lots of stuff there.


----------



## J-Hat (Aug 8, 2017)

http://www.cawinegrapes.com/available-varieties/

It looks like they are using F. Colavita & Son as their vendor or distributor. The link kind of describes where they get their grapes from. 

Living in Houston I'd like to hear the results on this, for future endeavors.


----------



## grapeman (Aug 8, 2017)

Ibglowin has used George's grapes so he can probably answer your concerns pretty well.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 8, 2017)

They did not suck.......


----------



## Johnd (Aug 8, 2017)

Guess that just about clears that up, looks like I'm going to be a road warrior in 6 weeks..........


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 8, 2017)

I seem to recall mentioning my trek there back in 2011 recently with you. Not sure which thread it was now. I know there is a thread on it here with pics. Got close to 800lbs. Got George to C/D them so dropped all that bulk. Loaded up the truck and was home by nightfall. What was fun is that they have every varietal you could want to make an amazing Bordeaux blend.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 9, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> I seem to recall mentioning my trek there back in 2011 recently with you. Not sure which thread it was now. I know there is a thread on it here with pics. Got close to 800lbs. Got George to C/D them so dropped all that bulk. Loaded up the truck and was home by nightfall. What was fun is that they have every varietal you could want to make an amazing Bordeaux blend.



I recalled the travel convo, but not any grape discussions, which doesn't mean we didn't talk about it.........but you've obviously done well with / liked the product.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 9, 2017)

The trip turned into an episode of Gilligan's Island. What was supposed to be a "3 hour cruise"....... Ended up in not one (as planned) but 3 nights in a hotel. 2 nights in a swanky high rise hotel that took dogs. We had our Golden Retriever "Jack" with us. Then one night in a Hampton or similar. All because the truck did not show up as scheduled. If you recall 2011 was the worst grape harvest ever on the West coast. It was cold and rainy and they still had fruit hanging in Lodi, in mid to late October. Lodi is usually ready to go by the end of August or first few weeks of September it is so hot there. Anyways we were set to supposedly pickup early Saturday morning, and the truck was supposed to arrive Friday night and it never did. I believe it ended up being the trucking company trying to make too many deliveries to too many places on one truck. IIRC the grapes finally showed up on Sunday morning (~1:00AM) when they were supposed to arrive on Friday. George was so mad he swore he would never mess with fresh grapes ever again. He must have switched trucking companies or something because he has still offered fresh grapes every year since. 

Here are some pics I found. First pic is of Mrs IB with Jack at a nearby lake, killing time, waiting on the truck...... Pic of me and George, waiting for the truck..... The time stamp on the truck arrival was 12:52AM on Sunday morning, October 30, 2011. There was just enough room in the truck for Me, Mrs IB and Jack. Looking back it was a fun trip (LOL) that we combined with a visit with family in San Antonio for 3 days so not just a dead head trip to DFW to pick up grapes. Jack had a ball in the fancy hotel getting his cookie at the front desk every time we went back to the hotel. He was on his best behavior the whole time. He was our road warrior Golden. Miss him like crazy still to this day. Definitely my "heart dog".


----------



## Johnd (Aug 9, 2017)

Lordy, that's way too much adventure for me. Grapes are supposed to arrive the end of September / early October, so I'll already be missing opening weekend of bowhunting season, late grapes would really sink my ship........


----------



## NorCal (Aug 9, 2017)

We are getting Chardonnay from the Lodi AVA on August 19th. I looked back on my records and we got the same grapes from the same vineyard last year on August 20th. I had heard that this year the grapes were running 1-2 weeks behind last year, but it wasn't in this case. 

All the other grapes in our area (Sierra AVA) all came in at once last year in the 3rd week in August.


----------



## Johnd (Aug 15, 2017)

Pulled the trigger tonight, 12 lugs Cab, 3 lugs Merlot, 3 lugs Petite Sirah. I'll be making the jaunt to Dallas late September / early October. Got all of my supplies on hand already, just need a 30 gallon French oak barrel and I'll be set.


----------



## TXWineDuo (Aug 22, 2017)

@Johnd
In 2015 we purchased 3 lugs of Cab and 3 of Syrah from George for our small endeavor of fresh grapes and the fruit seemed very good!! 
So for 2017 we placed our order for 4 lugs Old Vine Zinfandel, 3 lugs Cab Franc 2 lugs Petite Verdot so we might see y'all there.
How are you planing to keep the grapes cool on your way home? When you say the company truck are you referring to the air conditioned "job boss" trailer too? 

If y'all make it in Friday, after work we can meet in Grapevine so y'all can taste some Texas Wines at Bingham Family Vineyards tasting room (we're members) and stroll down main street to other tasting rooms. 

TXWineDuo


----------



## Johnd (Aug 22, 2017)

TXWineDuo said:


> @Johnd
> In 2015 we purchased 3 lugs of Cab and 3 of Syrah from George for our small endeavor of fresh grapes and the fruit seemed very good!!
> So for 2017 we placed our order for 4 lugs Old Vine Zinfandel, 3 lugs Cab Franc 2 lugs Petite Verdot so we might see y'all there.
> How are you planing to keep the grapes cool on your way home? When you say the company truck are you referring to the air conditioned "job boss" trailer too?
> ...



My current transport plan is in the back of our SUV, so it'll be air conditioned. The grapes will start off cold, so they'll be pretty cool still after crushing / destemming into Brutes, and will go into the vehicle. Found a couple of places along my route that handle dry ice, so I'll be stopping at one of them to pick some up and will put a properly sized chunk in each Brute for the ride home. The cans will be wrapped to help with condensation / temps, but will also be sitting in the plastic cargo tray just in case. I expect to be able to get them home relatively chilly, do my blending and adjusting, and get the yeast on board. 

When we arrive really depends upon when the grapes are scheduled to arrive. We'll be driving in the afternoon / evening before they arrive so we can be there first thing in the morning to crush / destem and get on the road home. When we know what the arrival schedule is, maybe we could plan to meet, strolling and drinking wine is fits my plans perfectly!!


----------



## Johnd (Sep 13, 2017)

Grapes reportedly are still on schedule for pickup in Dallas on September 29th. As of today, other than grapes, all of my supplies are in hand, including this handsome 30 gallon vessel, which arrived at lunchtime. French oak with medium long toast, providing a nice long ride for the fall grapes.


----------



## Kraffty (Sep 13, 2017)

@JohnD I am sooooooooo jealous maybe next year, looks great,
Mike


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 13, 2017)

Johnd said:


> Grapes reportedly are still on schedule for pickup in Dallas on September 29th. As of today, other than grapes, all of my supplies are in hand, including this handsome 30 gallon vessel, which arrived at lunchtime. French oak with medium long toast, providing a nice long ride for the fall grapes.



Damn, that's sexy!!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 13, 2017)

Johnd said:


> French oak with medium long toast, providing a nice long ride for the fall grapes.


----------



## stickman (Sep 13, 2017)

Yea, that's really nice. You're going to have a lot of friends when the wine comes out of that barrel!


----------



## cgallamo (Sep 13, 2017)

What an awesome project. I'm not jealous at all... sure I'm not...


----------



## Johnd (Sep 25, 2017)

I was all prepared to drive to Dallas on Thursday, pick up my grapes Friday morning, and drive home, but alas, Mother Nature has a different plan.

BRIX is still to low, acid too high, so they won't be picking til later. Glad I didn't make any hotel reservations yet, and I'll be able to make the bowhunting opener this Saturday.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 25, 2017)

The Tour Cruise begins!


----------



## Johnd (Sep 25, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> The Tour Cruise begins!



Very clever Mike! Your grape extravaganza was on the top of my mind when I decided to wait to make and firm plans. Don't want to end up trapped in Dallas for an unplanned "vacation". 

I'm glad they will wait until the grapes are proper before harvesting, and should be able to shift on the fly enough to get there at the right time........


----------



## TXWineDuo (Oct 2, 2017)

@Johnd
did you get the email?
From FVW: "We just got word that the this years fresh grapes will be leaving California on Tuesday October 3rd. We are expecting to receive them on Thursday, October 5th, but based on previous experience, we may or may not receive the grapes on that day. As such, we are planning on having the grapes available for pickup on Friday, October 6th and Saturday, October 7th. As soon as the grapes arrive, we will let you know."

TXWineDuo


----------



## Johnd (Oct 2, 2017)

TXWineDuo said:


> @Johnd
> did you get the email?
> From FVW: "We just got word that the this years fresh grapes will be leaving California on Tuesday October 3rd. We are expecting to receive them on Thursday, October 5th, but based on previous experience, we may or may not receive the grapes on that day. As such, we are planning on having the grapes available for pickup on Friday, October 6th and Saturday, October 7th. As soon as the grapes arrive, we will let you know."
> 
> TXWineDuo



I did, came in Sunday evening. Working out the details for a Friday or Saturday pickup. When are you planning to make the run?


----------



## TXWineDuo (Oct 2, 2017)

We are trying to work out the kinks too I guess our plan is for Saturday morning early. As George says if the truck gets to TX Thursday and he allows a Friday pickup I'm trying to see if I can leave work early to avoid the line on Saturday.

TXWineDuo


----------



## Johnd (Oct 3, 2017)

When I got home from work yesterday, we firmed our plan. We’re going to drive in on Thursday evening, pickup Friday AM, C/D, and be on our way.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 3, 2017)

It was "a simple plan"........

Drive to Dallas, pick up fresh grapes.

Drive home.........







What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Johnd (Oct 5, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> It was "a simple plan"........
> 
> Drive to Dallas, pick up fresh grapes.
> 
> ...



In spite of the WMT pessimist, @ibglowin , all is well!! After a nice drive in (during which, FVW called to let me know that my grapes had arrived), I’m having cocktails and dinner at the new Marriott in Carollton, TX.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 5, 2017)

Dayum! I guess as long as I don't make the trip all goes swimmingly well! 

Crush, Destem and head back home tomorrow!

Pics or this didn't happen "little buddy"!


----------



## Johnd (Oct 6, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> Pics or this didn't happen



All went as planned, drove to Dallas Thursday afternoon and was first in line at FVW at 9:30 am. The fruit quality was excellent, better than I anticipated, little to no loss, the very occasional raisined cluster, and really not a lot of debris in there. BRIX on the Cab, Merlot, and PS were all in the 25-26 range. 

Anyway, crushed and destemmed 18 lugs, added Lallzyme EX-V, sealed in buckets, loaded, and was on the road at 11am. All are in fermenters now. 

Just had a little dinner, bout to check the BRIX again and run some pH tests tomorrow I’ll adjust anything in need, and pitch yeast, and VP41 on Sunday.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 7, 2017)

@JohnD Looks like you used or reused frozen must buckets for the trip home? Were you able to find some dry ice? Are you ready for the approaching storm?


----------



## Johnd (Oct 7, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> Looks like you used or reused frozen must buckets for the trip home? Were you able to find some dry ice? Are you ready for the approaching storm?



I did reuse frozen must containers, gave them a good cleaning on Wednesday, 1/2” sulfite solution in the bucket, sealed them up, and loaded in the back of the SUV. Also proved that they’d all fit when filled. Brought 3 extras, but only filled 3/4 of one of them. 

I decided to skip the dry ice and sulfite, fruit quality was good, grapes were cold, so I sealed each container with a dose of enzymes mixed in. We cranked the temps down in the back A/C, must was around 60F when we got home yesterday evening. 

Last nite, pH on all 3 musts was in the 3.9 range, so I hit the Merlot and PS with tartaric and got the pH down to the 3.3’s on both. By this morning, they’d both buffered up into the 3.5, and surely will rise during AF / MLF. The cab, I took down to 3.73. When I blend the wines, if the numbers hold (big if...), should have a decent pH to work with. But you know how this game goes, high pH wines seem to find their way back up the scale.......

As far as the storm, yes. Yrack shifted east of us, putting us on the dry side. It’ll be a little rainy / windy when the bands blow through, but I’m not expecting much. Got grapes fermenting and am about to go pick up some grilling fare for dinner, nice bottle of wine, all will be well.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 7, 2017)

@JohnD 

Any sign of George?


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 7, 2017)

.....and life is good. Wishing you the best of luck that Nate does not decide to veer back your way. And obviously all those who do end up in the thick of it. 
I'm going to assume you had legitimate reasons for keeping the Cab higher ph and merlot and PS lower before blending down the road. But I was under the impression that such a large tartaric addition was not safe -from 3.9 to 3.3. (I may have just assumed this tho). Is that safely able to be done just pre ferment - or could one do a .6 ph drop post ferment as well? I've been hesitant to drop any more than .3 thinking that it was just way too different than where the grapes were naturally sitting.


----------



## Johnd (Oct 7, 2017)

ibglowin said:


> @JohnD
> 
> Any sign of George?



Not hide nor hair. They did say he was feeling better and had been around more lately, but not while I was there.


----------



## Johnd (Oct 7, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> .....and life is good. Wishing you the best of luck that Nate does not decide to veer back your way. And obviously all those who do end up in the thick of it.
> I'm going to assume you had legitimate reasons for keeping the Cab higher ph and merlot and PS lower before blending down the road. But I was under the impression that such a large tartaric addition was not safe -from 3.9 to 3.3. (I may have just assumed this tho). Is that safely able to be done just pre ferment - or could one do a .6 ph drop post ferment as well? I've been hesitant to drop any more than .3 thinking that it was just way too different than where the grapes were naturally sitting.



Frankly, I didn’t expect such a large drop from a 1g/L addition, but do believe pH will rise in those two. Just in case it doesn’t, I left the cab a tad higher. 12 lugs Cab, only 3 each of the PS and Merlot. Really just trying to maintain flexibility for any eventuality.


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 7, 2017)

Johnd said:


> Frankly, I didn’t expect such a large drop from a 1g/L addition, but do believe pH will rise in those two. Just in case it doesn’t, I left the cab a tad higher. 12 lugs Cab, only 3 each of the PS and Merlot. Really just trying to maintain flexibility for any eventuality.





And it all makes sense to me now. At 1g/l it dropped like crazy! Thank god you didn't go for 2g/L, which wouldnt have been a crazy idea to me. 
So far to me, in terms of tartaric addition, it seems additions after fermentation land right on the money, if not less. But additions to must tend to to be all over the place. I don't know if that's the case on average, but it has been my experience. I would assume that's why you kept it to just 1g/l. 
Good luck with your fresh "non frozen" grape batches John. I look forward to following along as you update the work and progress.


----------



## Johnd (Oct 7, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> And it all makes sense to me now. At 1g/l it dropped like crazy! Thank god you didn't go for 2g/L, which wouldnt have been a crazy idea to me.
> So far to me, in terms of tartaric addition, it seems additions after fermentation land right on the money, if not less. But additions to must tend to to be all over the place. I don't know if that's the case on average, but it has been my experience. I would assume that's why you kept it to just 1g/l.
> Good luck with your fresh "non frozen" grape batches John. I look forward to following along as you update the work and progress.



Your observation is in line with mine. My intention with the addition was to knock a couple of tenths off of the number, but I added only half that amount, as always. Just never know how these musts will react. Maybe I didn’t stir well enough, maybe it’s going to take some additional time to normalize, but I still do expect it to ease up a bit before the yeast takes off. I’ll stir and measure again in a bit.


----------



## Johnd (Oct 8, 2017)

In the end analysis, pH on the PS and Merlot settled into the upper 3.5’s, and I’m pleased with that, the Cab, 3.78. BRIX on all three ended up between 25.5 and 26, which I’m also satisfied with. 

By yesterday afternoon, the Lallzyme EX-V had done its job, the musts had gone from grayish purple to the dark, rich, bright purple that gets us excited. The PS was exceptionally dark, as expected. The Merlot, which had been a pretty tight must, more solid than liquid, had loosened up substantially. Pitched BM 4x4. 

Awoke this morning to some beautiful caps and punched down. That first whiff of fermentation is addictive. Mixed in dose 1 of Fermaid K, rehydrated VP 41 with Acti-ML, dosed and mixed that in, and followed up with dose 1 of OptiMalo. Let the games begin!!

BTW, thanks to all of you who expressed concern and well wishes as Nate made landfall yesterday. The landfall ended up east of me, putting us on the dry and less active side of the storm. He was moving fast and quickly lost his punch, the impact here was minimal, and not nearly what it could have been for our neighbors to the east. Hopefully, that concludes hurricane season 2017.


----------



## Johnd (Oct 10, 2017)

All four wines in the 1050's yesterday morning, gave them their second dose of Fermaid K, temps in the smaller fermenters (PS and Merlot) in the low 80's, temps in the big fermenters (cab) in the upper 80's. Some of the more vigorous caps I've seen to date. 

Last night, before bed, did a quick SG check. Surprise, surprise, PS and Merlot at 1.015, cab at 1.030. Was hoping to press on Friday evening / Saturday, but that's not going to happen. Getting geared up for PS / Merlot this evening, probably do cab on Thursday evening.


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 10, 2017)

Sounds like all is well down there. John, I've come to really pay attention to how you handle your ph's , knowing how much importance you put on it. 
The 3.78 cab, any rough plans with that one? Knowing AF and MLF will make it jump around/up, would you be adjusting if it stays similar? And if so What's your general target there? 
The factors that make ideal ph batch specific are still yet to be learned on my end. It's tough to adjust by taste on young wine for me. And I'm always hesitant to add a boatload of tartaric and adjust by more than .1 or .2 at a time. 
** I'm asking because I know there's many good commercial wines with very high ph. But knowing when that's safe or beneficial to leave the "safe zone" is beyond me.


----------



## Johnd (Oct 10, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Sounds like all is well down there. John, I've come to really pay attention to how you handle your ph's , knowing how much importance you put on it.
> The 3.78 cab, any rough plans with that one? Knowing AF and MLF will make it jump around/up, would you be adjusting if it stays similar? And if so What's your general target there?
> The factors that make ideal ph batch specific are still yet to be learned on my end. It's tough to adjust by taste on young wine for me. And I'm always hesitant to add a boatload of tartaric and adjust by more than .1 or .2 at a time.
> ** I'm asking because I know there's many good commercial wines with very high ph. But knowing when that's safe or beneficial to leave the "safe zone" is beyond me.



When evaluating pH on an individual wine basis, talking reds with MLF plans, I'm pretty much looking for pH over 3.4, easing the biological activity of AF and MLF, and don't get too concerned unless the pH is over 3.8 prior to AF / MLF. If I do have to adjust up or down to get into that range, I prefer to do it preferment. Minor adjustments are easy down the road.

In my book, the "ideal" pH, is the one you end up with when your wine tastes the best, if it's 3.62, great, if it's 3.82, great as well, it just needs to have proper SO2 management at either level. TA plays a huge role in the taste game. I'm just not good enough to judge the "best" acid levels for my wines at any time other than way down the road, post AF/MLF, post barrel and bulk aging, when the wine has developed. I don't have enough experience to know early on how a wine will be in two years, though some folks are quite capable of it. I choose that good range to make sure I get the wine through AF/MLF in good shape, no stress on the biological agents we use, and fine tune later.

Rough plans for the wines from this ferment are to blend the Cab, PS, and Merlot. After AF/MLF, take a look at the resultant pH/TA numbers and that will give an idea of what the blend numbers will look like. I'm hoping that the lower numbers on the PS / Merlot will help level out the cab, but time will tell.

After MLF, they will be blended just as ordered, 16.67% each of PS and Merlot, and 66.66% cab, and go into a new 30 gallon French oak barrel for a year or so. Some fine tuning of acid before or while in the barrel may be in order, just going to have to wait and see.


----------



## Ajmassa (Oct 10, 2017)

Thank you for explaining all that for me. But I actually had forgotten you said these wines were part of a future blend. 

But that main idea is very useful and helps me grasp the whole world of PH just a little bit more now. Main idea being: **adjust ph pre-ferment to get it close to a working range for a non stressful AF and MLF. And once through all that and into the aging, any adjustments that need to be made shouldn't be too drastic. **
I was picking your brain because I'm potentially going to have to adjust down the road. Before AF and MLF at 3.9. After AF/MLF 4.0. Adjusted to 3.8. 
But I didn't want to adjust any more just yet because it's just too difficult to tell what the sweet spot is- or 'will be'. 
Regretfully I did not adjust before AF at 3.9. I had just read an article on "why NOT to adjust anything before AF" before I got the grapes and it was fresh in my head. Similarly, I had read an article before I got my Chilean grapes on "why you SHOULD adjust before AF"- which I did. At that time I feared I dropped my ph way too much. Later I found out my equipment was faulty and giving bad measurements. So I actually don't know any true numbers aside from where it ended up- which were good numbers. 
Still trying to find my way and get a nice little protocol to go by---Instead of handling every batch differently regarding ph. But all the fumbling I did in May had a biproduct of learning proper handling/use/care for ph meters. Which is very important I've come to learn. 
With each batch I'm able to pinpoint more and more proper techniques and "preventative maintenance" type things to make life easier down the road to make the best finished product I can make. Thanks for taking the time to explain this to me. It is very much appreciated.


----------



## Johnd (Oct 11, 2017)

Pressed the 3 lugs each of PS and Merlot yesterday afternoon, PS at .999, Merlot at 1.005. Got a full 6 gallon carboy of free run from each, plus another 2 gallons each of press run. Free run being kept separate for now, the press run is combined in a single carboy. 

I’ll test the cab this afternoon, but I’m nearly positive I’ll be pressing it today, caps are slowing down, temps dropping. It may be dry by this afternoon. 

AF is sort of like Thanksgiving Dinner, anticipation, gathering supplies, preparing the area, cooking for days, the smells that fill your home, finally you sit down to eat, and it’s over before you know it. 

I’m starting to lay my plan for 2018.........


----------



## Boatboy24 (Oct 11, 2017)

Johnd said:


> Got a full 6 gallon carboy of free run from each, plus another 2 gallons each of press run.



Wow! Great yield.


----------



## Johnd (Oct 11, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Wow! Great yield.



Haven't racked off of the gross / fine lees yet, but I expect to lose a gallon or so of each varietal during those processes. Strangely, the PS has very little gross lees (1"), the Merlot, a little more (3-4"). That puts the yield about where I figure it when ordering. 3 lugs (108 #) yields about 10 gallons of must, 70% of which (7 gallons) ends up as finished wine. 

I ordered 18 lugs this year, which filled 12.5 buckets after crushing / destemming, they may have each had a tad more than 5 gallons in them, but I feel like it's pretty dang close. 

I'll definitely have enough wine to fill the 30 gallon barrel and still have some extra to top up and play with.


----------



## geek (Oct 11, 2017)

Are you adding Opti Malo Plus just at the beginning of MLF or re-adding more throughout the MLF process?


----------



## Johnd (Oct 11, 2017)

geek said:


> Are you adding Opti Malo Plus just at the beginning of MLF or re-adding more throughout the MLF process?



I dosed Opti Malo when I added the mlb culture. When the wine is racked off of the gross lees 2-3 days after pressing, it'll get another dose.


----------



## Johnd (Oct 12, 2017)

Finished off the 2017 grapes with yesterday’s pressing of the Cabernet Sauvignon. All in all, quite a whirlwind of activity, but very smooth. Only one week ago today, I was driving to Dallas to pick up grapes. 

Added to the results of the PS and Merlot, the 12lugs of Cab yielded 4 six gallon carboys of free run, and 9 gallons of press run. 

Gross lees racking this weekend, maybe run a chromo just to see where things stand, ready to get that barrel loaded!


----------



## Johnd (Oct 14, 2017)

Racked all the wines off of the gross lees this morning, ended up with nearly 8 full carboys. 1 Petite Sirah free run, 1 Merlot free run, 4 Cab free run, 1 carboy of PS, Merlot and Cab press wine, and one carboy with 5 gallons Cab press wine. The 5 gallon Cab is still fermenting lightly, so it’ll be ok for a bit. 

Each carboy got 1/2 dose Opti Malo Plus at racking. Started a chromo test after racking, needs a half hour more of drying, then into the developing solution til later this evening. Should have some results by tomorrow morning.


----------



## Johnd (Oct 15, 2017)

Below are the results of my early chromatography test, VP 41 was co-inoculated only 6 daysprior to the test, so no surprise there’s still malic acid. After a particularly quick fermentation and pressing schedule, it’ll be nice to slow down a bit and let the bacteria work through the acid.


----------



## Johnd (Nov 1, 2017)

I had intended to do it over the weekend, but didn’t get to it, started chromatography test yesterday, and hung it out to dry last evening. It’s been three weeks since coinocculating, and I was pleased to awaken to see that MLF was complete. It’s a little crowded with 8 on one sheet, not much blue space to accentuate the yellow, but it fit.....

Time to get started on barrel prep while it sits around a little longer, I’ll be doing some pH work if needed, sulfiting, and racking prior to long barrel nap.


----------



## Johnd (Nov 7, 2017)

It's about time to get the '17 grapes into the new 30 gallon Frenchie some time later this week. It's been sitting around still in shrink wrap and foam sheets, so I started barrel prep last night. Stood it on end and filled each head with boiling water for and hour, then put 12 gallons of boiling water inside and stood it on each head for an hour. Finished up by filling it with cool water + sulfite + citric acid, and will leave it as such until it's time to fill. This morning, there were no wet spots on the wood, nor any drips on the floor, so it looks like it's pretty tight so far. Planning to fill either Thursday night or on Sunday after my weekend of hunting.........


----------



## Johnd (Nov 9, 2017)

Moving day for the ‘17 wine. One can’t really move around a full 30 gallon barrel very easily....Pumped the sulfite water out, cleaned it out, and set it up in its new home in the wine room. Racked 5 carboys plus another 1/2 gallon of free run into the barrel, sulfited, and plugged her up. Racked and sulfited the other carboys as well, cleaned up and popped open a bottle. Life is good.


----------



## Ajmassa (Nov 9, 2017)

A days long trek amidst hurricanes and floods to acquire grapes. 
Brought to a fairly new knocked out wine room. 
And now in a brand spankin new French oak barrel. 
I, for one, certainly wouldn't be opposed to seeing some pics of Frenchie's cherry being popped.


----------



## jgmann67 (Nov 10, 2017)

AJ... I think the rule on this forum is: pics or it didn't happen. [emoji12]


----------



## Johnd (Nov 10, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> A days long trek amidst hurricanes and floods to acquire grapes.
> Brought to a fairly new knocked out wine room.
> And now in a brand spankin new French oak barrel.
> I, for one, certainly wouldn't be opposed to seeing some pics of Frenchie's cherry being popped.





jgmann67 said:


> AJ... I think the rule on this forum is: pics or it didn't happen. [emoji12]



Well, she’s kinda shy, being in a new country and all, not knowing the language, so I didn’t take any action photos, proctologically speaking, but do have a nice still photo of the end result. If you must be able to prove that there is wine in it, I suppose I could give you a little peek inside her bung hole.


----------



## Ajmassa (Nov 10, 2017)

Johnd said:


> I suppose I could give you a little peek inside her bung hole.



Thanks but I'll take you on your word that she's full. Since made it sound like something illegal. 
Very nice though! I never get tired of seeing that room. But you are straight up MAXED OUT in there my friend. I'm envisioning a future thread: "2018 Barrell Room Addition". 
Great picture John.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 10, 2017)

@Johnd: You need one of these for that 30gal. A bit more mobile.


----------



## Johnd (Nov 10, 2017)

Ajmassa5983 said:


> Thanks but I'll take you on your word that she's full. Since made it sound like something illegal.
> Very nice though! I never get tired of seeing that room. But you are straight up MAXED OUT in there my friend. I'm envisioning a future thread: "2018 Barrell Room Addition".
> Great picture John.



LOL! It's a tad crowded in that corner, but the room is still quite spacious with plenty of room to work and shop for a bottle to drink, so no barrel room in my future. I pretty much went all out with making wine for the firs few years, now those wines are getting some age on them, so my plan after '16 harvest was to slow down, which I have. The wines in the 4 six gallon Vadai's and the 12 gallon will be out and ready for bottling soon, have some more of last year's harvest to fill them, and will probably retire the Vadai's after that. Then I'll be down to just one large batch (30 gallons) per year.


----------



## Johnd (Nov 10, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> @Johnd: You need one of these for that 30gal. A bit more mobile.


----------



## Johnd (Nov 10, 2017)

Got one, the goal is not to have to move it around. With 30 gallons of wine plus the weight of the barrel, it's probably pushing 300#. I toyed with adding casters to the bottom of the barrel rack for the 30 when I built it, but decided I'd just roll it onto the cart if I ever really had to move it.


----------



## Johnd (Apr 25, 2018)

The bulk of the '17 wine is still sitting in the 30 gallon French barrel, haven't tasted it in a while, but it smells nice during topping up. One carboy of free run cab is in a 6 gallon vadai, one carboy of press cab is in a 6 gallon vadai, and the last remaining carboy, a 1/3 each blend of PS press, Merlot press, and cab press wine is awaiting a barrel to come free. Barrels are neutral, so there's some wine stix in there with the wine. It's looking like all of my barrels will be emptied by the end of the year, may keep wine in them long enough to fill them all with '18 wines, or might retire a few of them, haven't decided just yet.

When all of the '17's are back in glass, it'll be a pretty fun activity trying out individual wines and blends with all of the different wines, French barrel blend, vadai cab press, vadai cab free, and the vadai press blend. Won't be driving anywhere for a while after that.............


----------



## stickman (Apr 27, 2018)

It sounds like you'll have some nice "layers" for blending.


----------



## Johnd (Apr 27, 2018)

stickman said:


> It sounds like you'll have some nice "layers" for blending.


Definitely so. Just don’t know if my palate has the ability to do the job well, but it’ll be fun trying....


----------



## stickman (Apr 28, 2018)

I don't know if I have the palate either. I think this is another area of wine making that needs serious patience. It seems like when you blend, the wine becomes temporarily disjointed, and requires some time to recover before serious tasting.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 28, 2018)

Makes you wonder when you see FB pics from top tier wineries and they have 30 blends sitting on a table ready to be taste tested. I know from personal experience that it takes time for blended wines to "marry" in the bottle. How they can tell which of the 30 samples is the "one blend to rule them all" I will never know.


----------



## Johnd (Apr 28, 2018)

ibglowin said:


> Makes you wonder when you see FB pics from top tier wineries and they have 30 blends sitting on a table ready to be taste tested. I know from personal experience that it takes time for blended wines to "marry" in the bottle. How they can tell which of the 30 samples is the "one blend to rule them all" I will never know.



Honestly, it’s the thing that intrigues me the most, and I’ve been trying to understand it. I believe it to be an innate talent that you either have or don’t. Like some folks can pick up a musical instrument and play, and the rest of us have to put in hours of practice to play basic notes. We know what we like when we taste it, but can we see through the things that will change and understand the final product? Can our palates detect the harmonious notes and play them effortlessly? As my first grape wines get a little age on them, I’m discovering that even the ones I was least impressed with are surprising me. Am I really that bad at understanding how they’ll develop, or will I just “get it” one day? Unlike the dude who can play any instrument, pretty much think that I’ll have to work hard to play the basic notes.


----------



## cmason1957 (Apr 28, 2018)

I'm not sure I give the commercial guys so much props on this either. I went to a wine party, that a friend hosted. We did vertical tasting of 5 or 6 years of Pinot Noir from one of the well known winerys south of San Francisco. He and his wife are members of the wine club for this winery and get detailed notes about the blends they used. All were legally able to be called Pinot Noir > 75% Pinot, but when we read the blends. Every year was different, had different tastes and some really unusual blends, like 80% Pinot, 10% Cab Sauv, 5% Petite Syrah and then a few others that sounded like throw this in, since we can't use it anywhere else.


----------



## Johnd (Mar 10, 2019)

Mrs. Johnd off at a baby shower, seemed like a good day for some bench trials.

The bulk of this wine is still in the St. Martin, but there are three carboys that came out of neutral Vadai’s, this is the press wine from Cab, PS, and Merlot. Pulled out 1 liter in a measured container, plus a half bottle for filling, and whipped up a little batch of graduated tasters, starting from no added acid and going up to 2.5 g/L in .5 g/L increments.

Checked pH after the tasters were prepared, gradually decreased with each dose, 3.8, 3.72, 3.66, 3.58, 3.54, and 3.49. The “no acid added” tasted best to me, I’ll wait for the Mrs. to get home and see what she thinks. 

Edit added a few hours later: home from the shower, the Mrs. tasted the array and wouldn’t you know it.... prefers the one with 1.5 g/L acid added, and a pH of 3.58. My head being a little pollen clogged at the moment, I’ll go with her taste on this one.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 10, 2019)

Johnd said:


> My head being a little pollen clogged at the moment, I’ll go with her taste on this one.



You are a wise man, John.


----------



## Johnd (Jun 18, 2019)

All of the 2017 Vadai barrel wines have been bench tested, adjusted, settled, and bottled. All that remains is the 30 gallon barrel with press run wine, 66% cab, 16.5% each merlot and petite sirah. Hoping it’ll be ready to come out of the barrel this fall / winter, seems that the oak is progressing enough, and the wine is silky smooth. Little light considering the combo, but pretty nice.


----------



## Johnd (Feb 2, 2020)

This wine was removed from the barrel a few weeks ago, it’s resting in carboys now to settle down a bit before bottling. Today I’ll rack to fresh carboys in case there’s any sediment, adjusting the SO2 in the process, and tasting one last time before I “forever hold my peace”. Should be just N of 150 bottles, and I’ve got13 cases ready to be sanitized, so it’s off to the races!


----------



## Johnd (Feb 2, 2020)

Well folks, this one’s in the books, and I liked using my new AIO to do all the work. 

Racked / cleaned all the carboys this morning, started with two sanitized carboys, racked into it, started the second while I cleaned the newly emptied one, kept that up til done, bout 35 minutes work. 

Sanitized 13 cases of bottles in preparation for bottling. Started bottling at 11, finished at 1, not too shabby. Took me a few bottles to get the valve adjusted to the right speed and then just rolled through all 5 carboys. Had my son corking, keeping bottles in front of me, and moving the cane from carboy to carboy, we had a pretty good pace, 156 bottles in 120 minutes all in. Still gotta do capsules and labels, but there’s plenty time for that.


----------



## Johnd (Mar 22, 2020)

Finishing up this thread. Capsuling and labeling day in the winery, just sorta taking it easy, doing a case at a time. Five down and 8 more to go. They’ll rest on their sides for a while, we’ll do some tasting as they sit, and hopefully get into the rotation sometime this year.


----------

